

Buying Failed Startups 5 to 50k USD - Clicklabs

Hey guys, we&#x27;re looking to buy failed SAAS startups. We&#x27;re a marketing company and often times the failure is due to lack of marketing. Let me know if you&#x27;d be interested in discussing this. We&#x27;d do an audit of the code (with NDA if you prefer). We&#x27;re looking to pay between 5 to 50k USD depending on the saas tool.
======
tkjef
Send an email to yo@tkjef.com

It's not a failed startup (still running with paying customers and some
profit), but I don't have the time to make it blow up.

Also, in talks with an ex-porn star to be the spokesmodel.

------
ShaneCurran
Shoot me an email at shane@libramatic.con

------
Clicklabs
It's a good way for you to recover some money. There are no marketplaces other
than Flippa to sell these assets and you would never get much there.

~~~
erbdex
Edit and include this in the post since you're the OP.

~~~
Clicklabs
Sorry Erbdex, I can't edit a parent post.

